
Show HN: OfficeHours – A Card Deck for Startups - helen842000
I&#x27;ve been working on my first physical product recently and wanted to get some feedback at this early stage.<p>It&#x27;s a card deck of questions that you can use as a way of practicing for an elevator pitch, accelerator interview or even as an ice breaker at a meetup.<p>I created it based on my experiences in an accelerator program a few years ago. I found the most valuable part of Office Hours was the back and forth discussion with a mentor, having to vocalise my ideas and fielding all kinds of questions.<p>Really this deck is meant to be a pocket version of that interaction.<p>Going forward custom decks are also a possibility too. They could be good promotional tool for trainers, businesses and event organisers.<p>Would love to hear any other suggestions or improvements for the site or the deck.<p>Thanks.
======
tzm
> the most valuable part of Office Hours was the back and forth discussion
> with a mentor

I completely agree and echo your sentiment from past experience.

I think your card deck concept is an excellent way to break away from product
/ engineering / screenshots and focus on the practical aspects of business
execution as part of an interview scenario.

Many founders get caught up in product (low level details) and miss key
concepts of business. It's easy to do, especially as a engineer (been there
myself).

Your card product reminds me of this YC interview app:
[http://ipaulgraham.herokuapp.com/](http://ipaulgraham.herokuapp.com/)

Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8334957](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8334957)

In hindsight, I wish I had your card deck when I applied to YC and was
subsequently interviewed by PG. This would have forced me to shed my
engineering mindset and put on my business cap.

------
JoshDoody
I like the minimal design. And I like that these could help prepare for an
elevator pitch (which in turn would be peep for the overall idea and
execution). Looks good!

------
helen842000
Clickable > [http://officehourscards.com/](http://officehourscards.com/)

